# Hello from SC



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome John! 

Bay Street Outfitters, perhaps?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, I'm up in Charleston but originally from Mount Airy, NC and an Appstate grad. I do fish Fish down your way quite a bit, holler if you see me running around.


----------



## JHawth42 (Nov 13, 2018)

mmccull5 said:


> Welcome John!
> 
> Bay Street Outfitters, perhaps?


That's the one!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats on the move and the boat, I'm also in Charleston but visit at least 2-3 times a year. You should learn a lot from those guys at Bay Street Outfitters. They always steer me in the right direction when I come down whether I'm buying a couple hooks, or new line. 

P.S. My best advice, stay away from the Old Bull Tavern's "New Fashioned." Bet you can't have just one!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome John! I just moved to Okatie a week ago with the skiff in tow.

Stop and wave if you see me stuck on a mud flat as I learn my way around this incredible fishery.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome! Love the fishery in that area; it's like twice the water of Charleston with half the boats.


----------

